# Indonesian: Travel in pursuit of knowledge



## staticnomad

Hi guys,

I would love your help in translating the following:

'Travel in pursuit of knowledge'

I have translated it as 'Perjalanan dalam mengejar pengetahuan' , but my  Indonesian is still poor and I want it to be grammatically correct in Bahasa Indonesian.

I have also just discovered the word 'pengejaran', would the use of this  be more correct than using 'mengejar' ?

I would be so grateful for your input.

Terima kasih,
Ollie


----------



## theo1006

Translating _in_ by _dalam_ does not sound good to me.  _Dalam_ has to do with _inside_, which is not the case here.  Better the preposition _untuk_: 
Perjalanan untuk mengejar pengetahuan.

No need to use the noun _pengejaran_ instead of the verb_ mengejar_ because the English has a noun.

An alternative is:
Perjalanan untuk memburu pengetahuan.
_Mengejar_ and _memburu_ practically are synonyms.

But if I translate the sentence back to English, it would be: A journey in pursuit of knowledge.  _Perjalanan = _a journey.
The English phrase does not imply a single journey in my opinion, rather _to travel_, or _traveling_.  That is better translated as _bepergian_:
Bepergian untuk memburu/mengejar pengetahuan.

Lastly, why not use _ilmu_ instead of _pengetahuan.  _That makes a succinct phrase:* Bepergian untuk memburu ilmu.*

Theo


----------



## adrnstyd

Do you literally mean 'travel' as in going somewhere to study there or 'travel' figuratively?
If figuratively, _perjalanan dalam_ sounds better to me (we use _dalam_ maybe because of the influence of english).
You can also use _perjalanan untuk_ but it sounds a little bit less cooler to my ear for a figurative meaning.
_Bepergian untuk_ means going somewhere (to a place you don't usually visit) to do something. I don't think it suits for figurative purpose.

_Memburu_ literally means to hunt or pursuit in figurative meaning.
_Mengejar_ means (run) after or chase somebody/something, in literal. You can also use for figurative purpose, for example: _mengejar mimpi/impian_, _mengejar bayangan_, etc. But for _ilmu_ I suggest you use _memburu_ or _mencari_ (to search/find) though _mengejar_ is not wrong. 

For 'knowledge' we can say _ilmu_, _pengetahuan_, or _ilmu pengetahuan_.
Ilmu = _a (branch of) study_, _a science of_, but sometimes can also means _knowledge_ or _cleverness_ (depends on the context) according to Kamus Besar Bahasa Indonesia.
Pengetahuan = _knowledge_.
So for that english sentence, I would say "Perjalanan dalam memburu/mencari (ilmu) pengetahuan".


----------



## theo1006

adrnstyd said:


> Do you literally mean 'travel' as in going somewhere to study there or 'travel' figuratively?
> If figuratively, _perjalanan dalam_ sounds better to me (we use _dalam_ maybe because of the influence of english).



Well, I took 'travel' t be meant literally.
And indeed I prefer not to use _dalam_ because I suspect influence of English.
But we agree on our preference for _memburu_.
Theo


----------



## mignons

I tend to agree with theo.
Perjalanan dalam _untuk_ memburu/mencari (ilmu) pengetahuan
sounds better.


----------



## adrnstyd

_Untuk_ is correct, but that doesn't mean _dalam_ is wrong.
In my experience, _dalam_ in this context (which is the short for _dalam rangka_) is more often used for such a figure of speech.
And I still think that it's 'travel' in figurative meaning.


----------



## lanzailan

I agreed with adrnstyd.. In fact _dalam_ sounds more poetic for me.
But, is it the word _travel_ carries the same meaning as _journey_? 
Personally, I think _travel_ means _bepergian_ and _journey_ means _perjalanan_.  
Consider these two sentences:

1)Bepergian dalam mencari pengetahuan
  Travel in pursuit of knowledge

2)Journey in pursuit of knowledge
   Perjalanan dalam mencari pengetahuan


----------



## Ridwan Nurhayat

lanzailan said:


> I agreed with adrnstyd.. In fact _dalam_ sounds more poetic for me.
> But, is it the word _travel_ carries the same meaning as _journey_?
> Personally, I think _travel_ means _bepergian_ and _journey_ means _perjalanan_.
> Consider these two sentences:
> 
> 1)Bepergian dalam mencari pengetahuan
> Travel in pursuit of knowledge
> 
> 2)Journey in pursuit of knowledge
> Perjalanan dalam mencari pengetahuan



IMHO, I would say:
Perjalanan menuntut ilmu

Another alternatives:
- Perjalanan dalam pencarian pengetahuan
- Perjalanan untuk mencari pengetahuan
- Perjalanan mencari pengetahuan


----------

